

What's Smaller Than Apple? - sravfeyn
http://visual.ly/whats-smaller-apple

======
gallerytungsten
Comparing market cap vs. various revenue numbers is misleading at best.

~~~
notaddicted
I agree, might as well compare like with like.

===== REVENUE =====

    
    
      United States: 2000B
      China:         1150B
      Wal-Mart:       421B
      Exxon Mobil:    370B
      South Korea:    250B
      Greece:         130B
      HP:             126B
      Apple:          108B
      IBM:            100B
      Ireland:         93B
      BHP Billiton:    72B
      Hong Kong:       37B
      Pfizer:          17B
    

(2010 or thereabouts. very approximate. google finance and wikipedia, entities
chosen haphazardly.)

